# Anit-Lock Brakes



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Did the wheels lock up or did the car just stop really quickly? After 13 months I still haven't had to brake that hard. In 10 years ownership of my previous car I only felt the ABS once on a dry road and once in the snow. In the snow it was the front wheels only as I had snow chains on my RWD Commodore.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I definitely feel the pedal pulse when I stomp them hard on my LT.

Some ABS systems do allow a bit of tire squeal though. I know my dad's Jeep does.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The rubber your car wears may also make the difference.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had a couple of emergency stops and it takes a lot to trigger the ABS with the Goodyear FuelMax Assurance tires. Take your car to a wet area or dirt road and try an emergency stop. The lower friction on those surfaces will allow the wheels to lock up quicker.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

My Camaro as well as equinox (stupid me decided I should stop for a yellow light that I so should have gone through. But I DID stop at the line, just with tire squeal) both will screech...screech...screech...screech until <5 mph when abs stops working then its screeeeech to a stop. What I mean is its intermittent. I don't recall brake pedal vibration in those instances probably because I was busy worrying about other stuff. But on purposeful brake checks I have felt pulsation or vibration in the brake pedal and steering wheel. Abs works by pulsing the brakes individually. Once it sees one to 3 wheels less than another, it releases brake pressure. If a wheel is going slower than another it will screech. If you've ever seen a side view of a stop with abs you'll see the wheel intermittently stop and go rapidly. This is where your screeching comes from. Rarely, abs can be defeated if all 4 wheels stop rolling at the same time. The computer will think that you are stopped and will not pulse the brakes. Some new cars are now programmed so the abs can detect a rapid, impossible with grip, deceleration of the wheels and can prevent this 4 wheel stop from defeating it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My theory is that these low rolling resistance tires tend to screech more easily than other tires. I notice when cornering that the tires squeal about as readily as they do in my 1990 Buick.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> My theory is that these low rolling resistance tires tend to screech more easily than other tires. I notice when cornering that the tires squeal about as readily as they do in my 1990 Buick.


What tires are the diesels wearing? Goodyear Fuelmax?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah the ECO tires have a high enough tread wear number to activate abs in the rain. It may not say "ABS" on the brake pedal like years ago but it's there. The Buick ABS would kick in if I touched the brakes and the road had bumps. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

low rolling resistance tires sounds better than hard tires that dont stop as good.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Or, based on your location, wait another week or so and try them out in the snow. lol


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> Or, based on your location, wait another week or so and try them out in the snow. lol


I'm worried about the snow and ice as well. I've been on the hunt for a nice after market set of wheels and tires for the summer months (however the 5x115 bolt pattern is about as elusive as a unicorn) so I can ditch the Fuelsaver tires and throw some nice winter tires on the stock rims. I've had ZERO luck. If I can't find something soon, I'm bracing for a very interesting winter:-/


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Plasticplant - the LRR tires are fine on dry snow. Not so good on wet snow.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

obermd said:


> Plasticplant - the LRR tires are fine on dry snow. Not so good on wet snow.


That's unfortunate. We get a nice mix of both types in these parts...My search continues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder how much of a hit the fuel economy will take in the winter with snow tires.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> I wonder how much of a hit the fuel economy will take in the winter with snow tires.


My guess is significant. However, my driving style is much different in the winter months, versus the summer months, so will just have to wait and see. I'll report back once I have them on and run a tank of fuel on them.


----------

